# Dave Jansen off Bellator 96, David Rickels meets Michael Chandler at Bellator 97



## HitOrGetHit

> The injury bug has bitten Bellator's lightweight division, and champion Michael Chandler's next title defense will be delayed – and will come against a new opponent.
> 
> Lightweight tournament winner Dave Jansen (19-2 MMA, 6-0 BFC) has suffered an injury, forcing him out of his title shot against Chandler (11-0 MMA, 8-0 BFC) later this month at Bellator 96. Instead, Chandler now will fight fellow tourney winner David Rickels (14-1 MMA, 8-1 BFC) next month at Bellator 97.
> 
> Sources close to the fight on Sunday confirmed Jansen's injury and the new title plan to MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com). Bellator has yet to announce the changes, though official word from the organization is expected soon.
> 
> Without a lightweight title fight for its headliner, Bellator 96, which takes place June 19 at WinStar World Casino in Thackerville, Okla., likely will see former Strikeforce champion Muhammed "King Mo" Lawal (9-2 MMA, 1-1 BFC) in the main event against Seth Petruzelli (14-7 MMA, 1-1 BFC) in the semifinals of the "Summer Series" four-man light heavyweight tournament. The Bellator 96 main card airs live on Spike TV following prelims on Spike.com.
> 
> The change will give Bellator 97, which takes place July 31 at Santa Ana Center in Albuquerque, N.M., a pair of title fights on the main card. Already slotted to headline that show is welterweight champion Ben Askren (11-0 MMA, 8-0 BFC) against tourney winner Andrey Koreshkov (13-0 MMA, 5-0 BFC). Now Chandler-Rickels will join that card.
> 
> Jansen was coming into the title fight on a six-bout win streak that included the Season 7 lightweight tournament title. That crown came with a submission win over Magomed Saadulaev, a split call against Ricardo Tirloni and a unanimous decision win over Marcin Held in March, a fight that was pushed to Season 8 after complications with Held being under 21 at the time the fight was scheduled for Bellator 84 at Horseshoe Casino in Hammond, Ind.
> 
> "Caveman" Rickels takes Jansen's place in the order after winning the Season 8 lightweight tourney with decision victories against Lloyd Woodard and Jason Fischer, then a second-round TKO of Saad Awad at Bellator 94 in March. That gave Rickels four straight wins since the lone loss of his career, which came in the semifinals of the Season 6 welterweight tournament – a split-decision setback against Karl Amoussou. His decision to drop to lightweight paid quick dividends, though, with the tournament win and, now, a title shot.
> 
> As has been the case with injuries to past Bellator tournament winners in line for title shots, Jansen's shot is not expected to fall by the wayside. Instead, he moves behind Rickels now and, if healthy, eventually would face the winner between him and Chandler.
> 
> Chandler won the lightweight title in November 2011 against Eddie Alvarez. He fought just once in 2012, knocking out Akihiro Gono in a non-title fight. He defended his belt for the first time in January in Bellator's debut on Spike TV, submitting Rick Hawn with a second-round rear-naked choke.


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...rickels-meets-michael-chandler-at-bellator-97


----------



## LL

No doubt in my mind Chandler is the best Lightweight in the world right now. He will destroy. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## joshua7789

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No doubt in my mind Chandler is the best Lightweight in the world right now. He will destroy.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Dude is a beast. I dont see anyone currently in Bellator challenging him right now, at least until Bubba Jenkins gets some experience under his belt.


----------



## kantowrestler

I'd say that this is almost as stacked a card as Bellator could put on. You have the lightweight and welterweight titles being defended, the Summer Series finals for the heavyweight and light heavyweight tournaments and the first round of the bantamweight tournament all on the same fight card.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Really hope Koreshkov can KO Askren, he is so much more fun to watch fight and isn't blatantly annoying when he isn't fighting. Most likely scenario is Askren to do all wrestling he is able to do, if he can't get down and lay on him, he is going to get the shit beat out of him. Koreshkov has a striking mismatch bigger then Askrens wrestling advantage.


----------



## joshua7789

GDPofDRB said:


> Really hope Koreshkov can KO Askren, he is so much more fun to watch fight and isn't blatantly annoying when he isn't fighting. Most likely scenario is Askren to do all wrestling he is able to do, if he can't get down and lay on him, he is going to get the shit beat out of him. Koreshkov has a striking mismatch bigger then Askrens wrestling advantage.


I don't know, Askren's wrestling advantage is pretty big. Askren is not the most exciting guy on the planet to watch, but he does one thing extremely well and that is totally neutralize his opponent. I see this being another one sided UD for Askren. I feel like his fight with Hieron woke him up to the fact that he is going to need to show up to win fights occasionally.


----------



## GDPofDRB

joshua7789 said:


> I don't know, Askren's wrestling advantage is pretty big. Askren is not the most exciting guy on the planet to watch, but he does one thing extremely well and that is totally neutralize his opponent. I see this being another one sided UD for Askren. I feel like his fight with Hieron woke him up to the fact that he is going to need to show up to win fights occasionally.


Likely UD no doubt. But someone is gonna knee that dudes head off one day soon I hope.


----------



## kantowrestler

Hopefully it's in the UFC and not in Bellator.


----------



## GDPofDRB

kantowrestler said:


> Hopefully it's in the UFC and not in Bellator.


Tonight would be best.


----------



## GDPofDRB

Prelims are on right now:

http://www.spike.com/shows/bellator-mma/live

Will Brooks on right now, looking solid in his slams but not too much damage. Pretty suplex. Wasn't a great fight, but Brooks was dominant. Still a very nice prospect.

lol King Mo got under Noe's skin huge. Noe thinks King Mo was talking about his wife and kids and went after him at the weigh ins, Mo was like "get yo mind right, I ain't said nothing about your kids" or something like that. Noe was pissed. God it's gonna be bad if Mo gets KO'd again lol. 

Silva vs Lima has been very good. These guys are talented. Either is going to be decent in the next 135 tourney.

Jenkins is a nice prospect too like Brooks. High ceilings.

Decent little 4 fight prelim, I like that they broke it up with the important fights now and the debut new guys after the tv card is over.


----------



## kantowrestler

There were some good preliminary fights to say the least. I enjoyed Bubba Jenkins fight.


----------



## GDPofDRB

kantowrestler said:


> There were some good preliminary fights to say the least. I enjoyed Bubba Jenkins fight.


You know who didn't like the Jenkins fight? Mike Barreras


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah I saw those bad black eyes he got from the fight.


----------

